# 4 year-old OTTB mare



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

wow! I really like her. Her front canons are a tad long, and pasterns, too, but her bone is not delicate. Her long neck, and intelligent face speak for good balance. I'd snap her up!


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

tinyliny said:


> wow! I really like her. Her front canons are a tad long, and pasterns, too, but her bone is not delicate. Her long neck, and intelligent face speak for good balance. I'd snap her up!


I really like the look, and sound, of her! She’s also comfortably within budget. Trying to arrange a meeting soon despite the monster storm this area is supposed to get. 

As a plus, I love her solid bay coat. I agree that she does have decent bone, and a gracious hip with good angles in the back end.


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

Hind end shot:


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Thats a fine looking horse. I will say that the flank strap is hanging too low. It would be easy to get a hoof caught in that.....ask me how I know 😬


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

She looks like a real athlete to me. If she doesn't have any hidden issues on the PPE, I would not limit yourself on what you might consider doing with her. She has balance that is difficult to find in OTTBs, and I love her reaching trot.


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

FINALLY getting out to see her this weekend! Got a few more pics today. Keeping my fingers crossed for this sweet beauty.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a wow! big knees, long neck, even her pasterns are not weak looking. And the red coloring!!!


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

I also received some video of her moving out nice and quiet, but it’s not on youtube so I’m unsure how to share it. The owner even hopped on after her trainer…pregnant with a knee in a cast…and this mare was away from home, first time being ridden in two weeks.

I dunno guys, this might be a unicorn. She does have a bit of a big ol head, but I adore her expression and stately straight profile.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not educated enough to give any sort of critique but have done plenty of browsing and my goodness she POPS.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_What are you waiting for?_

Someone is going to see her and scoop her up before you even appear...

She has a nice profile... flat and straight.
Wide set eyes, nice shape to them, nice ear and placement, kind eyes and thinking not reactive is her glance and look no matter the tack she is ridden in.
Her face is long enough but not to long, her jowl is nice shaped and nicely sculpted, her throatlatch is promising to be able to do great collection and still she will breathe, her muzzle tapers nicely to add elegance to her.
I like her and all she offers....
A nice horse and a brain in their too....
I have a soft spot for bays like this... plain bay so she shines everywhere...
I would be on the way sooner to see and try....
Unless totally turned off in person to her....
_You're right, she might be that unicorn...get a PPE and be picky cause she is such a unicorn!_
🐴...


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> _What are you waiting for?_
> 
> Someone is going to see her and scoop her up before you even appear...
> 
> ...


Right, not a speck of white anywhere on that dark molten chocolate coat. She’s a classy one.

We’ve been trying to meet for two weeks. First, there was a giant storm that shut down any pretense of travel. Then, this week everyone’s schedules were odd enough that Sunday became the only day I could take my trainer with me. She did offer to haul her over the pass to a local arena, but that didn’t work out last minute.
It’s about a three hour drive either way so not too far but far enough.

As tempted as I am to friggin buy her, I’m doing my best to do this the slow/“right” way. Going to see her, mess with her, take her around for a lap or two and then arrange for that PPE 😁 I’ve been chatting with the seller constantly and she assures me that we are first in line. 

Totally trying to hold off on buying a winter blanket until it’s a done deal. She’s gonna need one this year, and all of ours are arab-sized 😁


----------



## stormfront (Oct 19, 2021)

Exciting update!

I am proper chuffed.

Ended up seeing her a day early. She was hauled to a friend of the seller’s arena, we got there right after them and watched her unload, took her blanket off, free lunged her a bit, ran hands over her, watched her be tacked up and all of that jazz. I could write a novel expressing how impressed I was with this horse. Let’s say that once I got on her for a walk/trot around it felt like home. My canter seat needs to be a bit more quiet before I personally do that with a green horse but the canter she gave the trainer was willing and unrushed. Mellow girl but has a nice forward walk and barely had to “think” trot for her to move out. She will stop/slow down on seat alone, moves off the leg and is already beginning to learn contact and bend. Nary a tail swish nor pinned ear. All gaits had a fantastic cadence and she moved fluidly.
Did I mention that my ride was only her 7th off track ride? She never put a toe out of line. In a new place.

Yeah, she was a tad fidgety when first being readied…but after a small reminder she stood still and seemed to be contemplating a nap.

There was a tarp tied to the fence…while she was loose to cool down after our ride, I went over and rattled it. She actually walked over to me to check it out and didnt give a hoot about it when I started flapping it around. She was trying to eat it later.

PPE passed. Needless to say, Morticia will be coming home tomorrow. I didn’t take many pics as I was busy admiring this gal in disbelief.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So happy for you...

Enjoy your new friend as you become a great team together.
🐴...


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

Morticia is beautiful and sounds amazing! Congrats!


----------

